# BAD NEWS My tractor was sabotaged.



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well got some real bad news guys. Some of you may have seen my posts in the last few days with my problems with my JD 2210 not starting. Well when I was trying to fix it, it was at night while snowing and the whole deal so I did not notice this, but ends up the gas tank has been filled with about 2 gallons of water. While I've been cranking the motor, I've been putting this through the motor. So now we're looking at a whole new mess of problems including hydro locking. It doesn't even want to turn over today. Starter just strains. Can't wait to see this bill on this one  . They're going to come down and pick it up, I'll let you know what happens. Anyone want to buy a "slightly used" 2210  lol jk

I've got a pretty good idea who did it. About 2 years ago we had to can an employee for stealing tools, yelling, making scene, and being an all around disrespectful inconsiderate jerk. He now works at a building down the road from us and the other day I noticed him driving by real real slow, almost stopped on the street watching me use the tractor the night I took those pics of me moving snow and put them in the picture forum. I have a good feeling he was casing the joint to pull this stunt since for whatever reason he is sour against us. 

Morons these days. You gotta be a real piece of crap to pull something like this. I'd love it if I had prove then I could get a lawyer and nail his head to the floor in court. Time for a servailiance camera system.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

that sucks, hopefully it didnt do damage to the engine.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Let hope. This is awful. I still can't believe this.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh man it must cost around 2,000 dollars for rebuilt. Do you have fuel cap with lock on that?

I have one on my f150 I didn't put there it was po put there. You be best is install fuel cap lock on all tank.


For hydro lock that worse thing I do not want that on our engines because it could bend rod. Like you remember 1997 Ford 4.3l V6 that leak coolant then make horrible noise bam now rod bend.


Why that guy hate you? If he did that be huge trouble because he have no right to do that. Like you hear about sugar in gas? I have that happen to me The carb was awful I use boil water to clean sugar off carb but I will never do that next time I rather replace carb.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well it boiled up with this guy for awhile. He was a drug addict that we pulled out of the recovery place to do some framing for us. Give someone a helping hand. This moron worked for us for over 10 years and towards the end became real volitile. He started stealing stuff from us and selling to to the tenants as if it was his own. We called him on it and he made a scene. He started stealing tools. Started screaming about how he wants a pay raise, he wants an advance, he wants a 401k. We wouldn't give him any of it. So he freaked. And trust me, we are more than fair with our employees. Most of which have been with us happily for years and years. And we have almost no turn over. This is the only guy we've had to fire. Since I've been around atleast. Probibly relapsed or something. Once a scum bag, always a scum bag. 

I'm filing a police report today, just so if I catch him pulling something again I have a little more. And then I'm having a security company come down put in a couple net cams outside. I'd love to do our whole building but thats to much of an expense to do one off, so we'll build it over time.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

That totally blows. Good luck to you in getting it repaired. I hope you catch the guy that did this.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

This guy will be back again. I really don't understand the mindset with this guy. I know it was him. I saw him casing the thing out and everything. And hes a seasoned criminal, so its not like this stuff is something that hes inexperienced at. I'd love to catch him. Let him go back to prision. I have a feeling that when you turn a $20,000 tractor into a paper weight its a felony.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I know what I would do , I would get the tractor fixed as quick as possible and start using it like nothing happend, then he will think he failed and try again in a few days, you would be there with the camera's or a bat  . if the police talk to him he might not try again for a long time.

see I fiquer it this way you dont have any real proof he did it, even though he most likely did


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I dunno about you but being the type of person this guy is...I'd be on the prowl for him on the DL...if you know what I mean...Let some time pass by...Thats my .02.. I didn't say that...LOL


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh trust me, I'd love to crease his forehead in with a tire iron. But I wouldn't do anything like that. I'm not that type of guy and that would make me and our business look bad. For now theres nothing I can do. I'm having a locking system put on it, like a hasp system since they don't make a locking cap for it. And I'm going to get it fixed asap. And I'm getting the cameras put in. And I fuiger if I make a police report, then considering the police station is DIRECTLY across the street (the front door is literally 75 feet from our front door) they will keep an extra eye out around here. All the cops around town REALLY hate this guy because of his past and how much of a jerk he is and they hassle him. So they'll know that its nothing to put past him.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

merrimacmill;474989 said:


> Oh trust me, I'd love to crease his forehead in with a tire iron. But I wouldn't do anything like that. I'm not that type of guy and that would make me and our business look bad. For now theres nothing I can do. I'm having a locking system put on it, like a hasp system since they don't make a locking cap for it. And I'm going to get it fixed asap. And I'm getting the cameras put in. And I fuiger if I make a police report, then considering the police station is DIRECTLY across the street (the front door is literally 75 feet from our front door) they will keep an extra eye out around here. All the cops around town REALLY hate this guy because of his past and how much of a jerk he is and they hassle him. So they'll know that its nothing to put past him.


WOW right across the street he has some [email protected]
hopefully since you have no direct proof he did it they can just keep the report on file and when he attempts to do it again you will have it on tape for a easy conviction.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats my plan. He will be back. At heart hes a criminal. Hes already been in jail for a few years of his life. So I don't imagine that the police station being across the street would scare him off to easy. Lets hope it does when the police have him cuffed and stuffed. lol Apparently this is how we get thanked for taking his life from nothing to something. If it wasn't for us, he'd still be sitting on the side of the road, high on drugs, eating dirt. Some people just have no appriciation these days.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

merrimacmill;475007 said:


> Thats my plan. He will be back. At heart hes a criminal. Hes already been in jail for a few years of his life. So I don't imagine that the police station being across the street would scare him off to easy. Lets hope it does when the police have him cuffed and stuffed. lol Apparently this is how we get thanked for taking his life from nothing to something. If it wasn't for us, he'd still be sitting on the side of the road, high on drugs, eating dirt. Some people just have no appriciation these days.


if he's been to jail already they probably have fingerprints on file. Have the tractor dusted and see if his show up. Then run him back to jail for awhile.

Buck


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got done talking to the police. They came down and checked it all out. They said that by now, with the weather, my finger prints, service guys prints and other guys that work heres prints, its to contaiminated by now. So they took the report, took my name company name all that good stuff and then I gave them the guys name who I think did it, and were he works now and his reasons for leaving here, ect.... They immedietly knew who he was and roll their eyes when they herd his name. They said they're going to add our private street to their route, and keep a close eye on him. JD still hasn't come to pick up the tractor. I'll let everyone know what the diagnosis is from JD. 

Thanks, 

Collin


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

merrimacmill;475119 said:


> I just got done talking to the police. They came down and checked it all out. They said that by now, with the weather, my finger prints, service guys prints and other guys that work heres prints, its to contaiminated by now. So they took the report, took my name company name all that good stuff and then I gave them the guys name who I think did it, and were he works now and his reasons for leaving here, ect.... They immedietly knew who he was and roll their eyes when they herd his name. They said they're going to add our private street to their route, and keep a close eye on him. JD still hasn't come to pick up the tractor. I'll let everyone know what the diagnosis is from JD.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Collin


dang, that's too bad. Oh well, sounds as if it's only a matter of time before he gets nailed again anyway. Sucks to have to deal with the downtime and repair $$, hopefully insurance will take care of most of it.

Buck


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

I hope that you can catch him and fix the tractor soon


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

don't send it to JD

pour in some methyl hydrate, empty your water seperator and turn it over until it fires. Run it until it dies and run it some more.

Water is the least damaging thing he could have put in there.

I've had a lot more water than that in a tank and it's not a big deal.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

merrimacmill;474964 said:


> Well it boiled up with this guy for awhile. He was a drug addict that we pulled out of the recovery place to do some framing for us. Give someone a helping hand. This moron worked for us for over 10 years and towards the end became real volitile. He started stealing stuff from us and selling to to the tenants as if it was his own. We called him on it and he made a scene. He started stealing tools. Started screaming about how he wants a pay raise, he wants an advance, he wants a 401k. We wouldn't give him any of it. So he freaked. And trust me, we are more than fair with our employees. Most of which have been with us happily for years and years. And we have almost no turn over. This is the only guy we've had to fire. Since I've been around atleast. Probibly relapsed or something. Once a scum bag, always a scum bag.
> 
> I'm filing a police report today, just so if I catch him pulling something again I have a little more. And then I'm having a security company come down put in a couple net cams outside. I'd love to do our whole building but thats to much of an expense to do one off, so we'll build it over time.


Wow..sorry to hear about this butthole but you're taking the right steps to nail his ass to the wall...you're just down the road aways from me (Salem NH) 
Tough dealing with vindictive criminal types..I've had my share of these run ins with the same, and I agree that revenge is best served "cold" 
What goes around comes around and he'll get his sooner or later.
If you need any recommendations for security companies I have a brother in the business...good luck!


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i know fuel prices are going up, but didn't you know by cutting it with water is no good.. sorry j/k.. good luck hope you catch the guy...


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

you'll pay if rosencrantz services it....payup


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

wirenut;475281 said:


> you'll pay if rosencrantz services it....payup


Oh I know, I told them to not do anything that will cost me money unless they call first and tell me what and how much. Their prices are out of control over there. Atleast thats what it seems. I thought about bringing it to mb tractor since they'll service a jd too. But I want to trade it in there for a Kubota 5740. So I don't want the rep as the guy with the waterlogged 2210 lol.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Seems everyone here has already convicted him. Putting water in the fuel tank doesn't seem like a hardened criminal more like an angry ex-girlfriend.Is it possible that you had water in the fuel when you put the fuel in?


----------



## befnme (Nov 28, 2007)

merrimacmill;474912 said:


> Well got some real bad news guys. Some of you may have seen my posts in the last few days with my problems with my JD 2210 not starting. Well when I was trying to fix it, it was at night while snowing and the whole deal so I did not notice this, but ends up the gas tank has been filled with about 2 gallons of water. While I've been cranking the motor, I've been putting this through the motor. So now we're looking at a whole new mess of problems including hydro locking. It doesn't even want to turn over today. Starter just strains. Can't wait to see this bill on this one  . They're going to come down and pick it up, I'll let you know what happens. Anyone want to buy a "slightly used" 2210  lol jk
> 
> I've got a pretty good idea who did it. About 2 years ago we had to can an employee for stealing tools, yelling, making scene, and being an all around disrespectful inconsiderate jerk. He now works at a building down the road from us and the other day I noticed him driving by real real slow, almost stopped on the street watching me use the tractor the night I took those pics of me moving snow and put them in the picture forum. I have a good feeling he was casing the joint to pull this stunt since for whatever reason he is sour against us.
> 
> Morons these days. You gotta be a real piece of crap to pull something like this. I'd love it if I had prove then I could get a lawyer and nail his head to the floor in court. Time for a servailiance camera system.


I didn't read the whole thread but if you haven't taken in to be fixed yet. Take the injectors out and spray brake cleaner in there it will get rid of the water. Also pour a little marvel mystery oil in the cylinder before replacing the injector to give the cylinder wall some lube and avoid a dry start. One more thing replace your fuel filter but fill it full of karosene before you put it on. Hope this helps.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

befnme;475409 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but if you haven't taken in to be fixed yet. Take the injectors out and spray brake cleaner in there it will get rid of the water. Also pour a little marvel mystery oil in the cylinder before replacing the injector to give the cylinder wall some lube and avoid a dry start. One more thing replace your fuel filter but fill it full of karosene before you put it on. Hope this helps.


Yep that is what I would do! It's simple to do as long as the water hasn't frozen yet!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The service guy that came drained a gallon of water out of the tank. And I drained another gallon out of the tank. At this point I was still getting water since it is all at the bottom of the tank. I buy my fuel at sunoco and store it inside. AND I don't think over 2 gallons of water just shows up in the tank over night from condensation or something. 

It is more of an ex girlfriend thing. But this guy has been living around normal people for 15 years now and supposeibly staying clean. Who knows. The harded criminal thing was half me getting really worked up about this whole thing. Sorry if I got to wound up on this thread lol. Its not to hard to get going about something like that though. And half just I was just trying to say that doing something like this is really nothing to him. 

The dealer is picking it up monday. This feels like to long from now. I don't want things rusting over the weekend. Any thoughts? This is as soon as they can do it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

that'sB/S 

i am sorry to hear about that


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont know much about diesels but our big gas boat motors we have sunk them and had to pull them up off the bottom and in order to save them we pull the plugs turn them over with a wrench, then change the oil a few times, flush fuel lines and then we fire it up and get it to operating temp and we then change the oil again to finish removing any remaining moisture.
Usually the starter is a mess if the boat goes under so it has to be pulled and disassembled and rebuilt, alternator too. if you sink her in salt water you dont have much time to mess around rust sets in fast.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

topdj;476080 said:


> I dont know much about diesels but our big gas boat motors we have sunk them and had to pull them up off the bottom and in order to save them we pull the plugs turn them over with a wrench, then change the oil a few times, flush fuel lines and then we fire it up and get it to operating temp and we then change the oil again to finish removing any remaining moisture.
> Usually the starter is a mess if the boat goes under so it has to be pulled and disassembled and rebuilt, alternator too. if you sink her in salt water you dont have much time to mess around rust sets in fast.


Rebuilding, a sunk boat motor must be a real PITA. Makes my problem look like nothing. lol


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

the key is getting the water out fast and you dont have to rebuild it " fresh water"
now salt water is a different bear and can do so much more damage in so little time.
. if you partial sink a boat and can tow it to a ramp and get it on a trailer and to a shop you can save the motor seeing a 500hp motor can cost 10k and up
here's mine

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=422221&postcount=18
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=422141&postcount=16


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I must say, that is a truly awsome boat. What merc is that engine? Does it have the twin props on the stern drive? I'm mostly an outboard guy, so I can't remember the names. I couldn't get into a project like that at this point. I saw a sunk 250 e-tec for sale one time. What a headache that must have been lol. I've got my little 17 foot fiberglass starcraft bow rider. Its not quite as out ragious as that machine you got there, but its a fun little boat to go bomb around the lake in and not worry to much. 

My next deal is going to be getting into ocean boating. I'll probibly end up with a 21 foot or so maine built lobster boat. Put a 135 hp merc IO in it. Nothing fast, but very utilitarian. Again, nice boat.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Id love to have that 67 camaro you have  or should I say my wife would love it.
dont let no one mess with that car.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

OH trust me NO ONE will mess with that car. Did you see the pictures of it so far on the summer toys thread? I've still got a lot of work to do. Its got the 327 matching numbers. I stripped the interior, replaced one floor board, por 15ed it, laid down insulation, new carpet, stripped the paint on the top of the interior doors and dash, repainted all of that. I've pretty much gone through and put in new everything on the interior. Or atleast restored the old parts to perfectly new. I haven't even gotten to the outside yet though. Hopefully it will be done by summer. Well it will never be "done". Hopefully i'll be driving it by summer I should say.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

merrimacmill;476047 said:


> The service guy that came drained a gallon of water out of the tank. And I drained another gallon out of the tank. At this point I was still getting water since it is all at the bottom of the tank. I buy my fuel at sunoco and store it inside. AND I don't think over 2 gallons of water just shows up in the tank over night from condensation or something.
> 
> It is more of an ex girlfriend thing. But this guy has been living around normal people for 15 years now and supposeibly staying clean. Who knows. The harded criminal thing was half me getting really worked up about this whole thing. Sorry if I got to wound up on this thread lol. Its not to hard to get going about something like that though. And half just I was just trying to say that doing something like this is really nothing to him.
> 
> The dealer is picking it up monday. This feels like to long from now. I don't want things rusting over the weekend. Any thoughts? This is as soon as they can do it.


i'm not sure why you ignored my first post, but go ahead and ignore this one too.

Methyl Hydrate, $2.99 at the hardware store. Pour in a 1/4 cup - 1/2 cup and turn over the engine until it starts. You will blow white smoke for a while be sure to keep checking your water seperator as it might freeze and crack if left full.

Why would you send it to a dealer for water in the fuel? Am I missing something?


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Sucks*

And with oil over 100 bucks a barrel now, that really sucks. Hope you do catch him. Sorry about the tractor, I know how you must be feeling, wonder what else he has done?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

crazymike;476335 said:


> i'm not sure why you ignored my first post, but go ahead and ignore this one too.
> 
> Methyl Hydrate, $2.99 at the hardware store. Pour in a 1/4 cup - 1/2 cup and turn over the engine until it starts. You will blow white smoke for a while be sure to keep checking your water seperator as it might freeze and crack if left full.
> 
> Why would you send it to a dealer for water in the fuel? Am I missing something?


Sorry, I didn't ignore it. I just must have missed it. But anyways, I am sending it to the dealer cause we cranked the thing with that couple gallons of water in the fuel untill the battery was dead. It was dark, 4 am, and last thing we thought of was that there would be that much water in the fuel. I just don't want any damage thats been done inside to go unattended to.

This Methly Hydrate stuff, would I put it in the tank with no diesel in there at all?

Thanks for the help, and sorry for missing your previous post.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

merrimacmill;476603 said:


> Sorry, I didn't ignore it. I just must have missed it. But anyways, I am sending it to the dealer cause we cranked the thing with that couple gallons of water in the fuel untill the battery was dead. It was dark, 4 am, and last thing we thought of was that there would be that much water in the fuel. I just don't want any damage thats been done inside to go unattended to.
> 
> This Methly Hydrate stuff, would I put it in the tank with no diesel in there at all?
> 
> Thanks for the help, and sorry for missing your previous post.


Havent you seen Ice Road Truckers? They use that stuff in everything.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've seen a couple episodes. But it didn't grab my attention like deadliest catch did.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

merrimacmill;476603 said:


> Sorry, I didn't ignore it. I just must have missed it. But anyways, I am sending it to the dealer cause we cranked the thing with that couple gallons of water in the fuel untill the battery was dead. It was dark, 4 am, and last thing we thought of was that there would be that much water in the fuel. I just don't want any damage thats been done inside to go unattended to.
> 
> This Methly Hydrate stuff, would I put it in the tank with no diesel in there at all?
> 
> Thanks for the help, and sorry for missing your previous post.


no problems.

You pour it into the remaining diesel in the tank it will cause all the water in the diesel to evaporate. No serious harm can really be done cranking over the engine with water in the fuel. The engine isn't getting proper lubrication if it's pure water, but there is more likely some diesel going thru aswell, atleast enough to lubricate the engine while turning over at low speeds.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I once lift the fuel filler cap off my tractor during torrential downpours for 2 days. When I left it it had a 1/4 tank, when I went to to start it again the tank was full. After turning for quite sometime I looked up and saw the cap was off. 2+2 finally came together and I realized my tank was 1/4 diesel, 3/4 water. I drained out a bunch of water, poured in some methyl hydrate and away she went. An old farmers trick can go a long way.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Just an update, Got the tractor back the other day. After a couple weeks of sitting there they got around to it. They pulled the head and made sure that there was no rusting or pitting. Everything looked fine. Drained the tank 5 or so times, apparently they found a whole bunch of metal shaving in the tank. They then replaced all the filters and everything a couple times. Everything seems to work fine now. But check out what we put on it now. Theres no padlock on it in the picture, but there is now.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that you got her back and all is good with it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

that should keep all the low lifes out


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

yea those are the best to have on the machines. nobody can screw with it like that.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Are all the other fill locations, oil, hyd. fluid and anything else locked up too? 

Steve


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's a sad day when things are bad enough to warrant a steel lock over your fuel cap. All I can say about the guy that caused this is, "what a [email protected]$#bag!" Who puts water and metal shavings in another man's tractor?! :salute:


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

jjtmarineb2;492091 said:


> It's a sad day when things are bad enough to warrant a steel lock over your fuel cap. All I can say about the guy that caused this is, "what a [email protected]$#bag!" Who puts water and metal shavings in another man's tractor?! :salute:


pretty much any piece of heavy equipment I've purchased (or rented) made in the last 10 years has a lockable fuel cap.

90xt fuel lid is under neath the access door.
everything komatsu has hooks for a lock, from our wheel loader to the dozer
John Deere stuff seems to be more exposed as far as the outfront mower, but not their larger equipment
Cat dozer has prongs for a lock.

I reccomend locking the fuel door on any vehicle. It not only stops people (usually kids) from tampering with it, but it also stops fuel theft. Which I've had a problem with this year.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bet my g/f has had a run in with this moron before if he's that screwed up! She works over at AMR in NBPT, I'm sure she's probably transported him to rehab!

Merrimac, sorry to here about that BS! Hope everything turns out okay for you! Good Luck!

CH


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

That sucks...

Like others have already posted, get a locking fuel cap... They can be broken, but at least you'll know not start it until you check evrything out...

For my CAT 257B, I have a lock on my fuel cap, hydraulic resevoir, and I keep the engine compartment locked...

FYI - You could have just drained the tank, pulled the plugs (gas) or glow plugs (diesel), turned the motor over until the water was expelled, changed the oil, and put new fresh fuel w/ diesel conditioner... Maybe could have saved some money...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, I could have done it myself. But it wasn't much to have the dealer do it, and make that hasp thing. And the biggest reason I didn't do it, was because at the time we were having cold fronts comming through, and without a heated garage at the location I wasn't going to sit outside in 4 degree F weather and do it myself lol.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

merrimacmill;497645 said:


> Ya, I could have done it myself. But it wasn't much to have the dealer do it, and make that hasp thing. And the biggest reason I didn't do it, was because at the time we were having cold fronts comming through, and without a heated garage at the location I wasn't going to sit outside in 4 degree F weather and do it myself lol.


I know what ya mean...

I had some bad luck of my own, today...

Turbo went on my CAT 257B... only has 375 hours on it... :crying:


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

A little late, but I like that idea. I may steal it. (the idea) My first tractor was sabotaged on a building lot I was working on. The culprit only put about 2lbs of pine needles in the tank though. That's one way to get to know your tractor. The JD manuals are great though and should you upgrade with green get the factory manuals right off the bat. Merrimac, ever get your salt... ?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Yup, I got 10 tons delivered. I expected the pile to be a bit smaller. I have a 8 by 10 salt tent and it can't even fit in there, it comes out the door a couple of feet. And I really don't think that I'll be able to use it all this season. But we'll see.


----------

